# Is this a mulching kit?



## Linusb212 (Sep 18, 2016)

The 54" deck on my GF1800 has this ledge in the chute. Is this a mulching kit? 

It also came with a blower and bagger - I either have to remove this ledge to run the bagger or to keep it as is. Any recommendations?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

On my Kubota, there was a baffle at the bottom front of the mower deck, and a baffle at the chute similar to that shown. It's a matter of preference. Myself, I removed the two pieces of mulch kit and tossed my bag and just let it rip. But that's me. My lawns not a golf course and I'm strictly practical, not having the time to empty bags of clippings.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Linusb212, welcome to the tractor forum.

Does the bagger attachment fit the lower half of the deck opening, or the entire opening? I had a Kubota G1900 with a 60" deck...it had no ledge like that. I later installed a Kubota mulch kit, and it did not include a ledge like that (that I recall). 

I think I would try the bagger with the ledge in place and see how it goes. If you are not happy with it, then remove it..


----------

